# House guests



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am imagining that the site is a little quiet at the moment because we are all running around like mad things trying to do everything before Christmas 
But I had to take today slow as I was looking after my friend's dogs while she was up in London.
I know Pip and Freddy well and they and my three get on well- but MY GOODNESS! utter madness. Pip is a loonie in the car - I know this from watching her with her owner. So I pup her in Kiki's harness - which made Pip very grumpy  Fred is a power house of destructive terrier - he pulls on the lead like a train unless you get his mind anchored on a tasty treat, when he then barges every other dog out of the way.... In the house he just dismembered every dog toy he could find... I'm never calling Dotty destructive again!
This evening Inzi and Kiki retired to the calmness of the other room, but Dotty had to be closest to me - as did Pip... Fred just bounced around and killed toys before eventually collapsing!
Gill walks my three once a week - I want to be a fly on the wall and see how she copes 
I'm exhausted and now have a 101 pre-christmas jobs to catch up on...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks like lots of fun!!

My friend has 5 of her own and I drop my pair off every day I am at work too  It is a tiny bit chaotic at times


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I am imagining that the site is a little quiet at the moment because we are all running around like mad things trying to do everything before Christmas


Five dogs I could do without! I am over my head here with a 14 foot tree to decorate, 11 house guests arriving by various modes of transport, three dogs, a brand new calf who chose to come out with only one foot first requiring a call to the vet, and eleven more trips to town for radiation. My daughter, ever helpful, suggested I take an ice cold shower every morning to help me manage my bursts of anxiety and adrenalin.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Five dogs I could do without! I am over my head here with a 14 foot tree to decorate, 11 house guests arriving by various modes of transport, three dogs, a brand new calf who chose to come out with only one foot first requiring a call to the vet, and eleven more trips to town for radiation. My daughter, ever helpful, suggested I take an ice cold shower every morning to help me manage my bursts of anxiety and adrenalin.


Daughters  !
You are doing a fantastic job, Fairlie, just keep going - one day at a time.
I hope your house guests are going to be extremely helpful... come on here and vent when time allows.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They WILL be good and I am composing a comprehensive list of rules for them at the moment, mostly to do with water usage and penalties for using another persons towel (two days dish duty). I am actually looking forward to it all. The only thing that is really stressing me out is trying to top my hiding place for our annual game of sardines. Last year I went in the hot tub and everyone this year will expect even better but every good place has been used.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It is lovely the dogs all get on so well, I love the photo of Freddy sleeping I would love to kiss that belly. We get a boxer as well as humans for christmas, he can't mix with our dogs, my grandson cant mix with any dog it all becomes a big jumble of swapping rooms my husband and myself stressed to the hilt but everyone else having a great day


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is the issue with your grandson and the dogs? The dogs here can mix but we've tied the tree to the rafters just in case the Pyr and the doodle get overly excited.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We dont have floor standing trees anymore. My grandson has developed a dog phobia that he can get over but takes a few days and starts afresh every time he comes even if he has only been away 24 hrs his reaction is extreme. Wish I had everyone so organised, when it comes to filling the dish washer and clearing up, everyone somehow happens to be doing something else.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have no dog phobic people, but we do have a few who object to dogs swiping their treats, sniffing their crotches, jumping on their beds, and up on their laps and that sort of thing. We try to ignore them, (the people, not the dogs) but it does get tiresome!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi......pip is laughing at you!! In pic number one he is clearly laughing.... He is enjoying the mayhem at your expense!!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Five dogs I could do without! I am over my head here with a 14 foot tree to decorate, 11 house guests arriving by various modes of transport, three dogs, a brand new calf who chose to come out with only one foot first requiring a call to the vet, and eleven more trips to town for radiation. My daughter, ever helpful, suggested I take an ice cold shower every morning to help me manage my bursts of anxiety and adrenalin.


It sounds like it's going well!! 
Firstly, I hope your sister is doing well??!! ray:ray:
Secondly.... I hope the calf was delivered safely?? 
Thirdly.... I hope everyone else arrived safely xx
Ps fourthly I hope the tree was decorated!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> We have no dog phobic people, but we do have a few who object to dogs swiping their treats, sniffing their crotches, jumping on their beds, and up on their laps and that sort of thing. We try to ignore them, (the people, not the dogs) but it does get tiresome!


Someone sent me a photocopy of a sign that reads as follows:

THIS HOUSE IS FOR THE COMFORT OF OUR DOGS
VISITORS MUST TAKE SECOND PLACE
IF YOU LOVE DOGS 
YOU'LL UNDERSTAND
IF NOT 
WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE?​


Tinman said:


> Marzi......pip is laughing at you!! In pic number one he is clearly laughing.... He is enjoying the mayhem at your expense!!! X


she was certainly very happy and no trouble - apart from when she was in the car, when she just swore at any other dog who came near her and shouted at any dog or person we drove past


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha dogs clearly rule!! 
We are never their masters..... Just their keepers (or slaves / servants)
& that is because we let them!!!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sister is great, so is the calf, he is the cutest thing ever, white and deep chocolate brown with a perfect heart on his forehead, his name is Beansprout and he likes to hop like a rabbit rather than walk. His mum is a Holstein so she has more milk than he needs and he is fat, slurpy and quite lovely with milk dribbling down his chin. I'll try to get a photo of him tomorrow.

My children arrived safely, by bus and plane, the rest will come the 23rd and 24th. The tree is up and tied but as yet is undecorated. 

I would NEVER wish cancer on anyone but there is an up side which is that it is very grounding and a very good reminder of what is really important in life, the family, friends, dogs and other animals we love and cherish.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to hear it.
Good to hear your sister is doing well.
Welcome bean sprout.
Welcome home every one else......
& fairlie .... Decorate that bloody tree... It's nearly Christmas!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey it's 14 feet! We only put it up yesterday, doing the lights requires one person leaning out from a ladder and two below directing with a mop and broom. It'll get done, but there is no rush, still four days to go before Christmas!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha the max I can get is 6/7 feet - due to low ceilings downstairs - upstairs is another story.
I wish I could have a huge tree - pictures please !! Xx I love Christmas trees - the one at our drive entrance looks amazing with hundreds of little white lights,( it belongs to the big house) as for my little outside tree..... Well let's say it's cute!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> They WILL be good and I am composing a comprehensive list of rules for them at the moment, mostly to do with water usage and penalties for using another persons towel (two days dish duty). I am actually looking forward to it all. The only thing that is really stressing me out is trying to top my hiding place for our annual game of sardines. Last year I went in the hot tub and everyone this year will expect even better but every good place has been used.


What is sardines? How do you play it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed this thread... Thank you! All!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lindor said:


> What is sardines? How do you play it?


It is a variation on hide and seek. One person hides, everyone else seeks. When you find the person who hid you have to squeeze in with them in their hiding space... by the end of the game everyone bar one will be squeezed together like sardines in a small space. Last person to find becomes next person to go and hide.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok here is my little big man, not to be confused with Rufus, my little man or the Pyr my big man.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous baby - and so pleased your sister is doing well Fairlie


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok here is my little big man, not to be confused with Rufus, my little man or the Pyr my big man.


Brussel, I mean Bean, sprout 
The most gorgeous Christmas baby :love-eyes::love-eyes:
Thank you for the photo.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brussel Sprout!!!! Why did we not think of this earlier? We've been racking our brains for B names and now we only have one cow that might just squeak in under the 2014 wire. After that we have to change to C.

Marzi please put your good mind to C plants for us!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok here is my little big man, not to be confused with Rufus, my little man or the Pyr my big man.



Ooooh beansprout your are beautiful! I love the perfect heart in his forehead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am so glad you guys have such good taste in calves.










This is one from the Spring, they are massive now.










My daughter working on the tree, still not finished but getting there. Notice HO on Skype in the lower right corner, supervising from Singapore.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow - gorgeous tree - that is going to be stunning 

Love calves both tiny and large 

Love the supervision from afar too  - what does HO stand for though


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful cows! 

That is one very very very very impressive tree! I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Does HO stay in Singapore for the holidays?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Now that's a tree!! If you need ladders to decorate your tree - then it's a proper tree!! 
I agree with jasperblack about the heart on the sprouts head, whether she's a bean or a brussel! 
Do all your names for the cows have to be edible?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They don't have to be edible but they do have to be plants.

2nd HO is for Heartless One because she won't let me get a second dog. Her real name is Nora, but on here she is Fuzziwazzi.

Ruth she is staying there for Christmas and for some reason is serving ham and pizza for their Christmas dinner.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ham and pizza!? Well it's certainly different


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww poor HO - Molly says she is very wise - second dogs are a pain


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fairlie just saw Calf coats on equafleece website. Reminded me of BrusselsSprout.


----------

